# Ask Andy Brooks Brothers Discount Card



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

How do I go about obtaining one of these? I've looked around and can't find anything.

Also, does the discount apply to sale items online or in stores? 

Thanks.


----------



## Brian D. (Oct 29, 2007)

After 100 posts, which you have, there should be a link at the bottom of the forum for you to click on.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Click on Club House and it is the thread "If you have 100 or more posts...."


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

That is a sweet deal!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Is that the 15% corporate discount? I have one through my alumni association.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Bradford said:


> Is that the 15% corporate discount? I have one through my alumni association.


   Bradford:

The AskAndy 15% is much better!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## freaknell (Feb 7, 2008)

2 down. 98 to go. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

Great benefit.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Andy said:


> Bradford:
> 
> The AskAndy 15% is much better!! :icon_smile_big:


Quite true! It takes time, dedication and learning to get the AskAndy discount. It is something that you have to work for.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

freaknell said:


> 2 down. 98 to go. :icon_smile_big:


Your post doesn't count as it was a spam post made to get closer to 100.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Bradford said:


> Is that the 15% corporate discount? I have one through my *alumni association.*





Andy said:


> Bradford:
> 
> The AskAndy 15% is much better!! :icon_smile_big:





SpookyTurtle said:


> Quite true! *It takes time, dedication and learning* to get the AskAndy discount. It is something that you have to work for.


Right, because that's certainly something I didn't do in college :devil:

Actually, if I didn't already have the card, I'd certainly recommend getting one through here. It's a nice discount - although as a denizen of these internet fora, I can't remember the last time I paid retail for any clothing item or for that matter, bought anything new!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

The discount is great. I appreciate it, greatly.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

If you don't already have the AAAC corporate discount card, try to get one before April 11th. On the 11th and 12th, corporate card holders save 25%!


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

Bradford said:


> as a denizen of these internet fora, I can't remember the last time I paid retail for any clothing item or for that matter, bought anything new!


So true. I can't believe I used to pay retail for anything.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

It's great for countering the cost of paying taxes. :devil:


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> If you don't already have the AAAC corporate discount card, try to get one before April 11th. On the 11th and 12th, corporate card holders save 25%!


Thanks - a little added motivation to contribute rather than lurk.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Feeling a bit like a tool, can't seem to find the link. Can someone point me in the right direction a little more clearly?


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72245


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Just curious if Eric Glennie qualifies for a BB card. He had achieved 147 posts by the time of his departure. He certainly had the time and dedication necessary, but did he demonstrate the requisite "learning"?



SpookyTurtle said:


> Quite true! It takes time, dedication and learning to get the AskAndy discount. It is something that you have to work for.


----------



## zhyue (Mar 8, 2007)

good to know. one step closer.


Brian D. said:


> After 100 posts, which you have, there should be a link at the bottom of the forum for you to click on.


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

qasimkhan said:


> Just curious if Eric Glennie qualifies for a BB card. He had achieved 147 posts by the time of his departure. He certainly had the time and dedication necessary, but did he demonstrate the requisite "learning"?


The amusement value alone was worth giving him a card! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

sia said:


> The amusement value alone was worth giving him a card! :icon_smile_big:


Nah, he'd just cut holes in it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

*Why 100 posts?*

Until very recently, I had about a dozen posts. Maybe half of them were questions, and the other half were well-written answers on the few topics that I thought I had anything of substance to add.

Since I learned about the BB card, I've been a lot freer in my posting. But I think the average quality of my posts has declined. Particularly the evening when I got involved in a heated exchange about what constituted unreasonable abuse of a store's generous return policy.

Some of us discourage people from asking questions before searching the board first. But what's the board supposed to be about? Searching the board doesn't add to your post count, and honestly, its not the easiest way to get a question like "what does fused suit" mean. There are lots of members prepared to answer that question, again. And there are lots more prepared to post links to old answers, with or without a suggestion that the OP should have looked for the old post instead of asking.

So, I'm asking, why the post count limit? I sort of understand what's trying to be accomplished. But I think I made a better (on average) contribution to the board when my count was 12.

David


----------



## Belgravia (Dec 23, 2007)

Are there any post-padding police out there?


----------



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

*Post padding police*

+1 for establishing such an organization


----------



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

*Against post padding*

+1 for not


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I've reduced my full retail purchases a lot due to this forum and others. Also, the corporate discount card has prompted me to first look at BB when I'm in need of an item.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

JayJay said:


> I've reduced my full retail purchases a lot due to this forum and others. Also, the corporate discount card has prompted me to first look at BB when I'm in need of an item.


I hope andy gets ad revenue from BB for this


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

cdcro said:


> I hope andy gets ad revenue from BB for this


I think he has an affiliate landing page.

Also, Andy, do you think you could also arrange for an Ask Andy Jos. A. Bank 20% off corporate membership card? I hear those things are pretty exclusive... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

There already is a Jos Bank 15% off Corp. discount. I believe all you have to do is ask for the AAAC Inc. 15% off discount the next time you are in a brick & mortar store. It worked when I bought a pair of shoe trees the other day.



Mookie said:


> I think he has an affiliate landing page.
> 
> Also, Andy, do you think you could also arrange for an Ask Andy Jos. A. Bank 20% off corporate membership card? I hear those things are pretty exclusive... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

cvac said:


> There already is a Jos Bank 15% off Corp. discount. I believe all you have to do is ask for the AAAC Inc. 15% off discount the next time you are in a brick & mortar store. It worked when I bought a pair of shoe trees the other day.


I was just screwing around; those things are given out like candy at JAB (and not particularly worth it since the JAB sales typically discount more).


----------



## haruki (Dec 28, 2007)

So, does your 100th post have to be here?:icon_smile:


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah, I recently bought something at Jos. A. Bank and they tried to give me a corporate card but the regular discount was much greater so I just passed. Do not think they are to hard to get. If you get a BB discount card can it be used on top of the sales that they are already having?


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

From what I understand, most of the time the answer is no.

However, sometimes they run special sales where corporate card holders get a special discount in addition to the normal 15% off on regularly priced items.



dlion0721 said:


> yeah, I recently bought something at Jos. A. Bank and they tried to give me a corporate card but the regular discount was much greater so I just passed. Do not think they are to hard to get. If you get a BB discount card can it be used on top of the sales that they are already having?


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

XdryMartini said:


> It's great for countering the cost of paying taxes. :devil:


Or you can shop in NJ where there aren't any taxes on clothing items.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Jumbie said:


> Or you can shop in NJ where there aren't any taxes on clothing items.


And even go to Flemington to the BB outlet store.


----------



## MColeman (Jan 5, 2008)

davidhm said:


> Until very recently, I had about a dozen posts. Maybe half of them were questions, and the other half were well-written answers on the few topics that I thought I had anything of substance to add.
> 
> Since I learned about the BB card, I've been a lot freer in my posting. But I think the average quality of my posts has declined. Particularly the evening when I got involved in a heated exchange about what constituted unreasonable abuse of a store's generous return policy.
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation, except this was my first post. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## iwantansi (Feb 17, 2008)

me tooo!


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

Davidhm, you make a very good point.


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn, I've got a long way to go.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> And even go to Flemington to the BB outlet store.


Just make sure you don't spend more in gas getting there than you are saving! 

I just noticed I am at 98 posts - 2 more and I am there! ...so, shall I start the bidding on my discount card?? JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

I am only halfway there - although in truth I rarely need anything so urgent that I can't wait for one of their 15-25% sales.


----------



## mdellison (Sep 24, 2005)

Jos Bank sales are often more off as others note.


----------



## LeonS (Apr 23, 2008)

freaknell said:


> 2 down. 98 to go. :icon_smile_big:


same here:icon_smile_big:


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

So I have >100 posts, but I do not see a link to the clubhouse...

Am I missing something?

nm: found it! (Thanks Andy!)


----------



## molossus (Feb 22, 2008)

good to know!!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## yjs206 (Feb 27, 2008)

i am a BB fan as well
start to accumulate :icon_smile:!


----------



## LeonS (Apr 23, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Just make sure you don't spend more in gas getting there than you are saving!
> 
> I just noticed I am at 98 posts - 2 more and I am there! ...so, shall I start the bidding on my discount card?? JUST KIDDING!!


 WTF?  4/24 you noticed you were at 98 posts, a few days later you got 142 :icon_smile_big:


----------



## baloogafish (Oct 4, 2007)

yjs206 said:


> i am a BB fan as well
> start to accumulate :icon_smile:!


I'm almost 1/3 of the way there!

Does anybody know if the card would stack on the F&F sale coming up? Another poster alluded to the card not stacking on sales, but wanted to see if anyone had a definite answer.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

baloogafish said:


> I'm almost 1/3 of the way there!
> 
> Does anybody know if the card would stack on the F&F sale coming up? Another poster alluded to the card not stacking on sales, but wanted to see if anyone had a definite answer.


It definitely does not apply to sales merchandise. What I have found, though, is that sometimes they will bump a sales discount from 15% to 25% even though you're not paying with a BB credit card (I've had this happen more often at 346 than at the outlets). As in all situations like this, just ask!


----------



## baloogafish (Oct 4, 2007)

rip said:


> It definitely does not apply to sales merchandise. What I have found, though, is that sometimes they will bump a sales discount from 15% to 25% even though you're not paying with a BB credit card (I've had this happen more often at 346 than at the outlets). As in all situations like this, just ask!


Hmm... okay - does it work online?


----------



## CharlesAlexander (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh man, I can't wait to get this. What a great perk!


----------



## rgrpark (Aug 30, 2008)

Glad i found this thread!
It might be a while before I can use this discount though!


----------



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

On my way...


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey peeps, just so you know, the BB corporate discount card also applies to their MTM.


----------



## tskrovan (Dec 27, 2007)

Great perk of being an AAAC member. I've learned quite a lot from this forum, and I look forward to contributing 100 posts and being able to take advantage of this program. Thank you Andy!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And waiting for you are other offers too. Especially the Jos. A. Banks Corporate Card, etc.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice! Would've come in handy a few days ago.:icon_pale:


----------



## The Pin (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, what a perk! Looks like it will be a while for me, though.


----------



## scubasteve (Aug 20, 2008)

Did the question ever get answered of whether this can be used online, B&M, or both?


----------



## yjs206 (Feb 27, 2008)

i really need one, more posts


----------



## johnm (Jul 12, 2005)

I didn't even know there was such a program, what a nice little perk.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

scubasteve said:


> Did the question ever get answered of whether this can be used online, B&M, or both?


I've successfully used the BB card at both B&M and online in the last week.


----------



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahah that's brilliant *looks at post count*.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Pangster00 (Sep 15, 2008)

are there any other perks?


----------



## GrumF14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just found out today by looking online that I have both a BB outlet and a retail store within 20 miles of me... which is fantastic, because I won't have to trek all the way up to NYC. There are actually far more BB stores than I thought. That having been said, this is post #100 on this board, and I definitely look forward to using my discount!


----------



## SigGolfer (Mar 6, 2008)

So I saw that this doesn't apply towards sale items, but can you use it in combination with other discounts? Thanks!


----------



## scubasteve (Aug 20, 2008)

GrumF14 said:


> I just found out today by looking online that I have both a BB outlet and a retail store within 20 miles of me... which is fantastic, because I won't have to trek all the way up to NYC. There are actually far more BB stores than I thought. That having been said, this is post #100 on this board, and I definitely look forward to using my discount!


lol perfect timing. Congrats!


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

wow! i didnt even know this existed!! its too bad BB doesnt ship to Canada though


----------



## ksteryous (Jul 7, 2008)

I had no idea this existed either...too bad there is not a Brooks Brothers where I live!!


----------



## goose thief (Sep 13, 2008)

@ Dandy - There are talks of bringing a Brooks Brothers to Bloor St.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't seem to find the link at the bottom of the forums. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Rilian said:


> I can't seem to find the link at the bottom of the forums. Am I looking in the wrong place?


Well, you do have 100 posts. Perhaps you have to refresh your screen (F5), or maybe just log out of AAAC and log back in.

--Chase


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

I tried both, but maybe have to wait for a moderator to do something?


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

I see it now, yay!


----------



## scubasteve (Aug 20, 2008)

Rilian said:


> I see it now, yay!


did you do anything to get it to show up? If so, might be useful information to share with others for future reference


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

scubasteve said:


> did you do anything to get it to show up? If so, might be useful information to share with others for future reference


I tried logging in and out and refreshing, but it didn't seem to work at first. Also tried using another browser, still nothing. So I messaged Andy. I haven't heard from him, but a few minutes I tried logging in and out again, and it worked.


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I need to post more.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, hopefully I hit the mark soon


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

Mathew J said:


> Wow, hopefully I hit the mark soon


You're only 4 posts away.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

So where does the link show? not seeing it yet. Thanks


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Mathew J said:


> So where does the link show? not seeing it yet. Thanks


Matthew,

When you login to forum main site, scroll down to the bottom of the page and you will see sub-forum named *Club House*. Click on that and follow directions.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks worked great!


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

Just checking my post count. Can't wait.


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm finally at 100, where's this link?


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

I'm glad someone bumped this thread...maybe I shall start contributing more...


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Come out, come out, where ever you are!

I can't find you Club House!!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's also an IQ test!!! :icon_smile_big:

1. See laufer's post #82

2. Follow directions!


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome feature!


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm, Maybe 100 wasn't enough, so this makes 101!


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I finally have the 100 posts, and can't find the "club house link" on the main forums page. I've read the directions on this thread and I still can't find it. Any help is appreciated. I was dropped a lot as a child.

Edit: I found it, crisis averted!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*One liners*



KeithR said:


> Thanks - a little added motivation to contribute rather than lurk.


I guess what seems a little unfair to me is that someone who merely says "Pheh!" gets as much credit toward the card as someone who actually tries to contribute something helpful, perhaps researching the content of their answer as well. Just a thought.


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> I guess what seems a little unfair to me is that someone who merely says "Pheh!" gets as much credit toward the card as someone who actually tries to contribute something helpful, perhaps researching the content of their answer as well. Just a thought.


Who cares, why can't everyone benefit? It's all about Brooks Brothers getting more business because of AAAC, and in turn benefitting AAAC members. I'm sure it'll also help in getting discounts with other retailers.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Blueboy1938 said:


> I guess what seems a little unfair to me is that someone who merely says "Pheh!" gets as much credit toward the card as someone who actually tries to contribute something helpful, perhaps researching the content of their answer as well. Just a thought.


Well, it's my understanding the AAAC Moderators are on the outlook for members who just make "trashy" posts to get their numbers up.

Of course, no system is perfect, and locks only keep honest people honest.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

Great. Only 90-some posts to go. (I really like BB.)

And I will not prattle on just to get post count up. I tend to stay silent when I have nothing substantive to add.


----------



## tskrovan (Dec 27, 2007)

Just went to BB this afternoon and used my AAAC corperate card for the first time. Saved me about $600 with the 25% off. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Young Pro (Jun 2, 2005)

tskrovan said:


> Just went to BB this afternoon and used my AAAC corperate card for the first time. Saved me about $600 with the 25% off. Thanks Andy!


Wow, that must have been quite the purchase, do share the details.


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

davidhm said:


> Until very recently, I had about a dozen posts. Maybe half of them were questions, and the other half were well-written answers on the few topics that I thought I had anything of substance to add.
> 
> Since I learned about the BB card, I've been a lot freer in my posting. But I think the average quality of my posts has declined. Particularly the evening when I got involved in a heated exchange about what constituted unreasonable abuse of a store's generous return policy.
> 
> ...


I too, Face these challenges...:icon_smile:


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

*Oh the Noes...*



Andy said:


> It's also an IQ test!!! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 1. See laufer's post #82
> 
> 2. Follow directions!


Not an IQ test!
Some have test Anxiety...


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Young Pro said:


> Wow, that must have been quite the purchase, do share the details.


I echo that sentiment!


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

can you use the discount card in addition to other sales that are happening as well?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

dlion0721 said:


> can you use the discount card in addition to other sales that are happening as well?


This has probably been covered...

If it's an everyday value that requires the purchase of more than one of something (like the 3 for $199 dress shirts), you can use the discount. If it's an actual _sale_, like 25% off men's underwear, then you can't.

They did a special sale recently with suits at 2 for $999 and pants at 2 for $249, which were not supposed to be included but apparently some people were able to get both discounts.

Incidentally, I just got a card in the mail for 25% off if you use your Brooks Brothers credit card. You can't use this AND your corporate discount.


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

Also the select shirts were 20% percent off of 5 or more + the 25% for the corporate card so for $70 to $100 there were decent shirts that you could get with the Londoner catalog


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, I have tried to use the link provided on the club house page to sign up for a discount card but it doesn't seem to be working. Can anybody give it a try to see if it is the page or just me? thanks


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

dlion0721 said:


> Hi, I have tried to use the link provided on the club house page to sign up for a discount card but it doesn't seem to be working. Can anybody give it a try to see if it is the page or just me? thanks


The destination for the link is not the friendliest web site; I'd close out your browsers, sign into the forum, and try again.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Darn. So close yet so far.


----------



## yanks1184 (Oct 28, 2008)

*BB discount*

I wonder if this is still being offered here...anyone know?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

ksteryous said:


> I had no idea this existed either...too bad there is not a Brooks Brothers where I live!!


If you're in Roanoke, there is a BB in Greensboro now at Friendly Center. That's the one I shop.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

How long does it take to get your card? I signed up a while ago, and it still hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## GrumF14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mannix said:


> How long does it take to get your card? I signed up a while ago, and it still hasn't arrived yet.


I got mine within a week. I'd ask them about it.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to inquire.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Thanks, I'll have to inquire.


You should have gotten a temporary card when you completed the process.


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess I better start posting more....


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> You should have gotten a temporary card when you completed the process.


I did, it's in my email inbox somewhere.... thanks


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I have >100 posts, but am unable to find the link. Any suggestions?

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Reds & Tops:

Review Post #88


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Not to denigrate the AAAC discount ....*

the best discount is with having a BB Master Card. At sale time you get 15% off plus an additional 10% for using the BB card. In addtion, anytime you use the BB card, at sale or not, you receive additional discount coupons, even from other stores. You can save these up to use when you purchase at BB.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

dfloyd said:


> the best discount is with having a BB Master Card. At sale time you get 15% off plus an additional 10% for using the BB card. In addtion, anytime you use the BB card, at sale or not, you receive additional discount coupons, even from other stores. You can save these up to use when you purchase at BB.


I think they work together. If you have to buy something outside of the sale cycle, you can present the AAAC card, get 15% off, and then pay the bill with the MasterCard, earning the BB points.


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

*IQ Test!!*



Andy said:


> It's also an IQ test!!! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 1. See laufer's post #82
> 
> 2. Follow directions!


Test Anxiety!! Oh Noes!!!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The AAAC Brooks Corporate Discount Card is a relatively small thing, but it's thoughtful, reliable, and relevant to my life. AND it always works (and it's always stacked for me.)

I am extremely grateful for simple things that work. It's one of the few things in life I can't find fault with the program, process, or procedure; which is my talent/curse. 

Even if all you see the card as is free shipping for life; that's simple and it's awesome! I burn mine up.

Thank You, Andy & Co., again and again for this program! 

God Bless You for enabling it!


----------



## Jay_Gatsby (Mar 27, 2007)

Must increase my post count!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

ksinc said:


> AND it always works (and it's always stacked for me.)


You had better touch wood as you have probably just jinxed your "stackability factor.":devil:


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

forgive me, but it's 15%.


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

*Is the discount online only?*

Forgive me for not reading 100+ posts before asking this quesiton, but...

Is the discount card only for use online, or in stores as well?

I figure you have to pay postage online, but not in the stores.

Thanks.


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

PS How about a bigger discount for members with 500 or 1000 posts?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

David A. said:


> PS How about a bigger discount for members with 500 or 1000 posts?


It works at Retail and Online Stores or via catalog/phone.

It's Brooks that determines the discount https://www.brooksbrothers.com/cis/membership.tem


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry I may have missed this, but when the card expires is that it? Or can we send for a replacement?


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

oh wow - never knew about this. Thanks for bringing this up OP


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

*+1*

Thanks, ksinc!


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

*No more lurking*

Been lurking on this forum for over a year now, but the BB discount card finally lured me out of the anonymous abyss :devil:


----------



## lunchpail (Apr 12, 2009)

Chengdu nanhai said:


> Been lurking on this forum for over a year now, but the BB discount card finally lured me out of the anonymous abyss :devil:


Ditto. Only 99 to go! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

They are bumping it to 25% for four days; the 17th through the 20th.


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

ksinc said:


> They are bumping it to 25% for four days; the 17th through the 20th.


 I doubt I'd have my card by then... Does a bump like this happen often?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Chengdu nanhai said:


> I doubt I'd have my card by then... Does a bump like this happen often?


It's all a blur to me now; they have a lot of sales and promotions. It's usually worth waiting. The wait is never that long.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Chengdu nanhai said:


> I doubt I'd have my card by then... Does a bump like this happen often?


And you should have gotten an online coupon thing to use in the mean time before you receive your card that you can print out.


----------



## sf_esq (Oct 22, 2006)

Chengdu nanhai said:


> I doubt I'd have my card by then... Does a bump like this happen often?


BB corporate cards are ubiquitous and easy to get. I got one through my Borders/Borders Rewards account. I signed up for Borders rewards to take advantage of their weekly coupons, but later realized that I was also able to get a BB corporate card for free. You can sign up and get the BB corporate account number instantly and the actual card follows in a couple of weeks (you only need the number, the card isn't even necessary). Hence, no reason to wait for the actual card. Sorry Andy, I recognize that this doesn't benefit you.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

sf_esq said:


> Hence, no reason to wait for the actual card. Sorry Andy, I recognize that this doesn't benefit you.


It's my understanding that using the card in the store doesn't benefit Andy at all - only online purchases linked through the site.

A friend works for a small community college, and one of the head administrators is a Brooks fanatic. He managed to get the cards for his faculty.

I had my first one when I worked at GE Consumer Finance, which handles the Brooks Card. So I assumed that it required a stronger bond with the company than a mere corporate discount. I got a new card shortly before I left, so it didn't expire until shortly before I got the AAAC card.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I think that is correct; Andy did this for us. That's why you are asked to go through the link to Brooks whichever card you use to help the site.


----------



## gopherblue (May 18, 2009)

Is the discount card still offered?


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

gopherblue said:


> Is the discount card still offered?


It's still available after your 100th post.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1 
.................and welcome to the forum, gopherblue!


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

Was in BB in Edinburgh on Saturday and they had never heard of AAAC or the linked card.Is it only available in the U.S?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

balder said:


> Was in BB in Edinburgh on Saturday and they had never heard of AAAC or the linked card.Is it only available in the U.S?


They probably wouldn't have heard of AAAC. As far as I am aware, this is a standard Brooks Corporate Membership Card.

The firm name of AAAC should have little relevance beyond qualifying us as members - as though we were employees of AAAC.

As to whether that has limits at non-US stores; from the terms and benefits link https://www.brooksbrothers.com/cis/membership.tem



> 15% savings on all regular and everyday value priced merchandise at *Brooks Brothers U.S. branded stores*, by phone and online at BrooksBrothers.com.


----------



## gopherblue (May 18, 2009)

Thanks!



eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1
> .................and welcome to the forum, gopherblue!


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

I patronize BB quite frequently as well as this forum.
Must post more frequently...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Pundit (May 14, 2008)

*Great Deal*

I somehow was not aware of this deal... back to posting for me!


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice since, I only heard of this once or twice and forgot about it. It seems better than getting a charge card too!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Chengdu nanhai said:


> I doubt I'd have my card by then... Does a bump like this happen often?


Not IME. BB has been running promotions at a frantic pace throughout this spring. Like the rest of the retail sector (and higher-end retail especially, or so I gather) they are facing a very tough sales environment given the larger problems of the economy, and are discounting widely, heavily, and frequently to keep the goods moving.


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

//Michael said:


> I patronize BB quite frequently as well as this forum.
> Must post more frequently...:icon_smile_wink:


Resort to quote self...


----------



## Mariuslt (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## Mariuslt (Oct 19, 2008)

Can't see it (yes I've seen post #82) 

Nothing here:


or at the bottom. . .


or am I at the wrong page?


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

FWIW, it took me until a day after I'd reached 100 posts to see The Clubhouse forum.

Perhaps the server needs to update or something?


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

Jay_Gatsby said:


> Must increase my post count!


Yes we must...


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

Must reach there before the semi-annual sale


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

20 to go...


----------



## hmas (May 31, 2009)

hehe maybe Ill get there for the NEXT semi annual sale lol


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

12 to go...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

Jay_Gatsby said:


> Must increase my post count!


I must as well...


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

Hmphhh. I pay no attention to such trifles.

7 to go. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

I only have one to go after this post. But I want to make it a worthwhile one....


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I was able to use my AAAC Brooks Bros. discount card to save $100 on a new pr. of shell cordovan cap toes! Thanks, Andy!!!


----------



## howrad30338 (Jun 17, 2009)

*98 to go*

98 to go


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

Just a few more...:icon_smile:


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Your post doesn't count as it was a spam post made to get closer to 100.:icon_smile_big:


Is this true?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*card*

not ebough time


----------



## JayGatsby (Mar 30, 2009)

Different Gatsby here, but same intention.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

When the card expires can you just get a new one?


----------



## lewi (Aug 12, 2008)

//Michael said:


> Just a few more...:icon_smile:


A lot more


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

This should do it...:icon_smile:


----------



## JayGatsby (Mar 30, 2009)

//Michael said:


> This should do it...:icon_smile:


It did indeed. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

BUT, the corporate discount card is NOT being accepted for the Semi-Annual Sale merchandise.

I just called and it was verified that no corporate discounts on sale items.


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

LeicaLad said:


> BUT, the corporate discount card is NOT being accepted for the Semi-Annual Sale merchandise.
> 
> I just called and it was verified that no corporate discounts on sale items.


Yeah, same experience. I just placed an order for a Fitzgerald suit by calling the local store (they don't carry 36S). Guess I'll have to open a BB card when I pay for it. On a side note, it's fantastic that 1818 suits are simply 50% off rather than 2 for $999, that way I don't have to buy two at a time.

Has anyone else tried to use the Corporate account? Anyone with better luck, or is this a water-tight national policy?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

LeicaLad said:


> BUT, the corporate discount card is NOT being accepted for the Semi-Annual Sale merchandise.
> 
> I just called and it was verified that no corporate discounts on sale items.


This is SOP.

The whole point of the corporate card is to get you to buy _in between_ sales.

Occasionally, it does seem to "stack," but that's probably been by inadvertence.


----------



## galapas (Dec 24, 2005)

I wish I had been posting all along. It's too bad you can't get this discount in conjunction with the sales they periodically do like friends and family, but I guess that'd be expecting a bit much.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 2, 2009)

Is the 20% off of clearance too?


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 2, 2009)

I need a 100 posts? Wow, damn.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Two more, baby!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Discount card*

Is the card mailed or do you print a coupon?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

The card is mailed to you. When you register, they will also give you your ID number and information. I printed this out just to have as a backup.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for the info


----------



## JDMills (May 19, 2009)

Just a question. I am very much looking forward to the discount, but is it a one time thing or can I use it every time I shop, which will be a lot :icon_smile_big:?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^The card can be used on a repeat basis.


----------



## JDMills (May 19, 2009)

Awesome, I'll be blowing a lot at BB then :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Listen up, all you wannabes who don't have your AAAC discount cards yet but are jones-ing for the 15% off deal:

If you use the code *fall9x* BB will give you 15% off all regularly priced merchandize through 6 Sept 09.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

I agree with the concept of a post threshold in principle. As an exclusive benefit for AAAC members, there has to be some threshold below which it is not offered. However, 100 posts is a lot. I've been on this forum for over five years. I enjoy reading more than posting, so I haven't accumulated a large post count -- certainly not into the thousands like many members.

If you really want the discount card, then I would suggest PM'ing Andy. I'm sure he might grant an exception given your desire... In all of my experience, he is an exceptionally generous and reasonable gentleman.



davidhm said:


> Until very recently, I had about a dozen posts. Maybe half of them were questions, and the other half were well-written answers on the few topics that I thought I had anything of substance to add.
> 
> Since I learned about the BB card, I've been a lot freer in my posting. But I think the average quality of my posts has declined. Particularly the evening when I got involved in a heated exchange about what constituted unreasonable abuse of a store's generous return policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vimes (Jun 12, 2008)

kirbya said:


> I agree with the concept of a post threshold in principle. As an exclusive benefit for AAAC members, there has to be some threshold below which it is not offered. However, 100 posts is a lot. I've been on this forum for over five years. I enjoy reading more than posting, so I haven't accumulated a large post count -- certainly not into the thousands like many members.
> 
> If you really want the discount card, then I would suggest PM'ing Andy. I'm sure he might grant an exception given your desire... In all of my experience, he is an exceptionally generous and reasonable gentleman.


I also read much more than I post (obviously) and while I bet Andy would help out, you could also use the method mentioned below by sf_esq to get the BB card via Borders Perks. It's free and easy and you can easily turn off the email notices they send you by default. I did this and it works great.



sf_esq said:


> BB corporate cards are ubiquitous and easy to get. I got one through my Borders/Borders Rewards account. I signed up for Borders rewards to take advantage of their weekly coupons, but later realized that I was also able to get a BB corporate card for free. You can sign up and get the BB corporate account number instantly and the actual card follows in a couple of weeks (you only need the number, the card isn't even necessary). Hence, no reason to wait for the actual card. Sorry Andy, I recognize that this doesn't benefit you.


----------



## JDMills (May 19, 2009)

I do agree that 100 is a little high, but I realized that if I didn't have 100 I wouldn't have accumulated the knowledge I have until this point and would have blown my money on something that isn't classic just a spur of the moment thing with a lot of regret later.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't post much. It took me almost a year to reach 100 posts. During that time, I didn't think of the discount as an incentive to post more. I just thought it was nice of Andy to reward his members of a certain standing. Thanks again, Andy.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't necessarily think 100 posts is too many.

I suspect that many people here would think that it is inappropriate to ask the forum moderator to "make exceptions", when so many have actually taken the time to get up to 100.


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

100 posts isn't bad. There has to be some minimum form of contribution.


----------



## JDMills (May 19, 2009)

gracian said:


> 100 posts isn't bad. There has to be some minimum form of contribution.


Exactly or you' get those people who post garbage ten times and get the discount and leave.


----------



## stingray1381 (Apr 19, 2008)

100 really is too much.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

stingray1381 said:


> 100 really is too much.


I see both sides of the argument. I've been lurking here for almost three months, just learning and rarely posting, and I'm no where near 100 posts. But at the same time, requiring 100 posts *tries* to ensure that you're helping to educate others, too. Its a double-edged sword, I guess.


----------



## augustin (Jan 19, 2007)

Bradford said:


> Is that the 15% corporate discount? I have one through my *alumni association*.


Alumni association? Is this common? Not a state school, I bet. Do these things cost organizations to set up, or does BB just have to like the size and demographics of your group?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

This post is addressed to those users with 15-20 posts who complain that 100 posts is excessive. I apologize if this comes across as caustic, that is not my intention.

Regarding the post count debate, I don't think 100 is too many. Quit whining and do the Borders "trick" if you _need_ it. Brooks and its seasonal offerings aren't exactly going anywhere, either.

I was a lurker for several months before I even registered or knew about the BB discount. When I read about it, I realized that the card was a neat reward. A thank you for my time, if you may. This site and its users offer a tremendous amount of educational material. AAAC should not be viewed a means to a discount card, which isn't even difficult to procure; it is a community in which users learn, teach, and share.

As a busy college student who, with the exception of a summer internship and the occasional fraternity/sorority formal, has little reason, let alone excuse, to put a sports jacket on, I still did not and do not find it difficult to get 100 posts in. Ask and answer some questions, post a few outfits, tell a story, show us what you bought/are considering, share a few compliments/criticisms of outfits, or post the occasional article/link. Obviously the quality of everyone's posts fluctuates, but that's expected.

The card shouldn't be one's motivation for posting. If it is, I'm sure some members here would rather guide you through the Borders procedure instead of looking at thoughtless posts.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

*Getting Close*

So I am almost at 100 posts and I am wondering what exactly the Discount Card gets you? Is this the best place to look: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/FrontPGArticles/Andy's Recommendations.htm

Or should I look elsewhere?

I was shopping for some Smartwool or Thorlos socks when I realized I was almost there.... :icon_smile_big:

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

> So I am almost at 100 posts and I am wondering what exactly the Discount Card gets you?


LFdM, there's not much to know. The card has only one benefit to it-a 15% discount on non-sale goods. It can stack with "Brooks Buys" or "Limited Time Values".

Once in a blue moon someone is able to get a stack on sale goods. A few here got it to work for cordovan shoes in one of the more memorable sales; I got a few sale items at a BB outlet and had the card accepted. Don't count on it working under any conditions besides the ones listed with the enclosed letter that accompanies the card. But it never hurts to try.

Additionally, the JAB Corporate Card is nice to have. Same constraints.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> LFdM, there's not much to know. The card has only one benefit to it-a 15% discount on non-sale goods. It can stack with "Brooks Buys" or "Limited Time Values".
> 
> Once in a blue moon someone is able to get a stack on sale goods. A few here got it to work for cordovan shoes in one of the more memorable sales; I got a few sale items at a BB outlet and had the card accepted. Don't count on it working under any conditions besides the ones listed with the enclosed letter that accompanies the card. But it never hurts to try.
> 
> Additionally, the JAB Corporate Card is nice to have. Same constraints.


Sir Hatter,

I guess I was not clear enough in my initial question. Does the card work with any other vendors besides Brooks Brothers? If so, whom? I thought there were multiple vendors all covered under this one card?

Cheers,
LFdM


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry-I tend to read literally. No, just BB. As the JAB card.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Sorry-I tend to read literally. No, just BB. As the JAB card.


Thanks for your reply. So riddle me this Sir Hatter; If I visit this page:https://askandyaboutclothes.com/FrontPGArticles/Andy's Recommendations.htm

I will find the following statement: *Ask Andy Members *Save 25% by using *code 4000* at check out.​


I always thought you had to have the discount card to qualify for these discount from Key Largo. As I understand it now this discount is totally independent from the discount card. Correct?


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah, M. Fin, you are one post away! How excited you must be.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Dingo McPhee said:


> Ah, M. Fin, you are one post away! How excited you must be.


Indeed!!!! :icon_smile_big: Or better put; At last!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

:thumbs-up: Correct-and Congratulations! Now find the Club Room and find the AAAC BB card thread.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> :thumbs-up: Correct-and Congratulations! Now find the Club Room and find the AAAC BB card thread.


Excellent! Thanks again for the clarification. And FWIW I think 100 posts is the correct number. It's something you earn and thus requires a bit of effort and application; both of which are rewarded in sartorial pursuits and life.


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

Lowndes said:


> yeah, I recently bought something at Jos. A. Bank and they tried to give me a corporate card but the regular discount was much greater so I just passed. Do not think they are to hard to get. If you get a BB discount card can it be used on top of the sales that they are already having?


Neither the JAB nor the BB discount are valid on top of sale prices. For JAB, though, things like shirts, ties, and accessories are rarely on sale and you will always get the 20% off. PLUS, JAB has a Card Member ONLY sale once a month. Without the card you will miss out. It's a free benefit (if your employer - or an organization you subscribe to - is a partner) so you may as well get it.


----------



## Frog in Suit (Mar 27, 2007)

I just found this thread which served to remind me that I have not yet thanked Andy, as I long ago should have, for the Brooks Brothers discount card. I obtained the card just before summer and used it in the Boston Newbury Street shop and in the Freeport, Maine, outlet, both for my sons and for myself.

For us (we live in Europe) it is only a once-a-year occasion, but much appreciated. I/we stock up on button-down shirts, ties, boxer shorts and pyjamas.

Thank you.

Frog in Suit


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome. . . .


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

I had something similar through Border's Rewards Perks which (as I found when trying to renew it) has been discontinued. Can it be sent to the U.K.? I live over here now, but I hope to make a few trips back and forth.


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

La Fin du Monde said:


> I will find the following statement: *Ask Andy Members *Save 25% by using *code 4000* at check out.​


This code is no longer working :crazy:


----------



## ptrck2184 (Oct 21, 2009)

Where or when did this work? BB?


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

ptrck2184 said:


> Where or when did this work? BB?


I'm thinking the same thing...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

EmbraBhoy said:


> I had something similar through Border's Rewards Perks which (as I found when trying to renew it) has been discontinued. Can it be sent to the U.K.? I live over here now, but I hope to make a few trips back and forth.


You made it; I guess you're looking for the hidden forum, if not found it already. There is a thread where one UK member said he couldn't get his card and wanted help in obtaining it. Another UK member replied he was sent his card just fine.


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, I'm nowhere near 100 posts. *Sigh* Those of us who read quietly instead of spouting off get nowhere.


----------



## DCAndrew (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for arranging this great benefit, Andy!


----------



## xkick (Nov 29, 2009)

*Love Andy*

I'm just out of college and I recently got a job with a small finance company. I knew nothing before I read his ebook and the posts everyone puts on here. While I can not wait for my card I could honeslty care less if I need 2 reach 100 posts since I love lurking and learning from you guys. Thanks AAAC for your wisdom, some of us younger guys really need it!


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been lurking for a while, but posting infrequently since I do not feel I can contribute much to some of the discussions. I'm slowly but surely working my way to 100 posts, but it is not happening quickly.

Of course, by the time I have 100 posts, I'll have probably updated my entire wardrobe and have no need for the discount!


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

The irony in this discount is, those that aren't impulse shoppers wait for bigger sales anyhow. Is there any way at all it can be applied this weekend?


----------



## mountain (Dec 24, 2007)

Darn it! Should have posted more. Going to BB in a minute for a suit


----------



## johnnyboomboombuck (May 24, 2008)

*Darn it! Should have posted more. Going to BB in a minute for a suit*

My self spoken words exactly.....Oh well, maybe by 2012 I'll get there! (should stop the quiet reading/lurk behavior...)


----------



## jamezzz122 (Dec 26, 2009)

mountain said:


> Darn it! Should have posted more. Going to BB in a minute for a suit


Haha I was in the situation but made my most recent large purchase at BB when they were doing the additional 15% during the semi-annual sale anyways. No more big purchases from BB until the 100th


----------



## MAS (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm a long-time lurker as well, and just recently joined after seeing it included this perk. Assuming I ever make it to 100 posts (this is post #1!) would this apply to Canadian stores? Being in Vancouver, I only have access to the store over here, with its inflated Canadian prices (though the store itself is beautiful, and the staff is beyond helpful). 

Thanks,

MAS


----------



## mountain (Dec 24, 2007)

jamezzz122 said:


> Haha I was in the situation but made my most recent large purchase at BB when they were doing the additional 15% during the semi-annual sale anyways. No more big purchases from BB until the 100th


Did the 15% applied to suits as well or just their dress shirts? I can't believe I missed out the opportunity to get it for cheap! And does anyone know if local store would price match online prices?


----------



## jamezzz122 (Dec 26, 2009)

mountain said:


> Did the 15% applied to suits as well or just their dress shirts? I can't believe I missed out the opportunity to get it for cheap! And does anyone know if local store would price match online prices?


I'm pretty sure the 15% was on everything. In stores it was up until 1PM on the 26th. I think online was all day the 25th and 26th. The semi-annual sale is still going on though until the 4th I think.

You were probably better off online. The stores had limited sizes to select from and it was also a packed mad house. That's how it was in Boston at least.


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

I have finally reached my 100th post, but I find nothing informing me of any benefit from reaching such a number.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Visit the Club House.


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you have to wait a certain amount of time before the link pops up?


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

lt114 said:


> Do you have to wait a certain amount of time before the link pops up?


100 posts


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

Alligator said:


> I've been lurking for a while, but posting infrequently since I do not feel I can contribute much to some of the discussions. I'm slowly but surely working my way to 100 posts, but it is not happening quickly.
> 
> Of course, by the time I have 100 posts, I'll have probably updated my entire wardrobe and have no need for the discount!


same boat I'm in, got the JAB card for being in the Military, haven't used it as I've only been to JAB during sales


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

1 post at a time...

would this apply towards their 2 suits for 799 deal?


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this thread by making my 100th post in it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, that was a bit anticlimactic - still no access to the Club House. I'm guessing something manually has to be done?


----------



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought the "double discount" (which are only 2 weekends a year, I think) days made it 30%. At least that's what I have with my corporate BB membership.


----------



## SFENDER (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I clearly need more posts!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> Well, that was a bit anticlimactic - still no access to the Club House. I'm guessing something manually has to be done?


Try logging out then back in again. If that doesn't work, try waiting 24 hours.


----------



## InsbrokerTX (Jul 25, 2008)

At the rate I am going, I'll die before I hit 100 posts. Can we lower the requirement to 37 posts?


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

I think this requirement is a little strange. It just encourages people to post garbage to get their post count up. Now if you required people to own a good pair of shoes, belt, and suit first - now that would set a better bar.


----------



## ASK (Feb 27, 2010)

Alligator said:


> I think this requirement is a little strange. It just encourages people to post garbage to get their post count up. Now if you required people to own a good pair of shoes, belt, and suit first - now that would set a better bar.


This nature of the conversation on this site is not all that conducive to post whoring. But you do have a point, haha. I think the card is more of a gift to people who stick around and keep the conversation and learning current.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Aha! I need to contribute more as well, then, and just lurk less. Already have the JAB card for being military, so the BB card would be quite nice.


----------



## chainsaw4130 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is fantastic.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Great idea. I will qualify in 2015 at my current rate though.


----------



## GFH (Jan 22, 2008)

I am in.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

david432598 said:


> 1 post at a time...
> 
> would this apply towards their 2 suits for 799 deal?


The card reads "on all regular and everyday value priced merchandise". So it won't apply to special sales - or rather, you'll pay the lesser of the sale price or the non-sale price less the discount. Even on special sales, you should always try the card and let their system decide whether it helps you or not.


----------



## meadow (Feb 27, 2010)

is there a compiled list somewhere of known companies/organizations that participate in the discount card? I saw it was mentioned some alumni orgs are members, but haven't been able to find a list from my alumni.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

meadow said:


> is there a compiled list somewhere of known companies/organizations that participate in the discount card? I saw it was mentioned some alumni orgs are members, but haven't been able to find a list from my alumni.


Ummm... is it more than just the aforementioned Brooks Brothers?


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott (Oct 9, 2009)

I seem to remember that a USTA membership included the BB discount card. I can no longer find this to be true. Can anyone confirm this?
Thanks gents.


----------



## Ioannes (Dec 2, 2009)

I too will try to lurk a bit less now that I know about this particular perk. I don't really have the kind of income right now as a student to afford much of anything that isn't from eBay or a very good sale.


----------



## meadow (Feb 27, 2010)

Wildblue said:


> Ummm... is it more than just the aforementioned Brooks Brothers?


I meant other organization that I may already be associated with, so I don't have to wait 3 more years to hit my 100.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

I already have one from the Bar Association, otherwise I might post more often.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> The card reads "on all regular and everyday value priced merchandise". So it won't apply to special sales - or rather, you'll pay the lesser of the sale price or the non-sale price less the discount. Even on special sales, you should always try the card and let their system decide whether it helps you or not.


There are, however, special sales only for corporate cardholders where the discount gets bumped up.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

So I have passed 100 posts and still have no access to the clubhouse. Ideas?


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

If your asking to get a BB Corp Membership, I PM'ed you the info to join the account I'm on.

If anyone else needs a BB Corp Card, PM me and I'll send you the details to obtain said card.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

NYtoNOLA said:


> So I have passed 100 posts and still have no access to the clubhouse. Ideas?


Same here (I'm up to about 120). No big deal, but I'm just wondering if something was hosed with the conversion to the new forum format.

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^
Just logout.... Give it a couple of minutes, then log back in.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Zach,

Dude, do you make like 25 posts per day or something??? 

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

andy b. said:


> Zach,
> 
> Dude, do you make like 25 posts per day or something???
> 
> Andy B.


I'm going for a record.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea, I tried logging out then logging back in...still no dice.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

NYtoNOLA said:


> Yea, I tried logging out then logging back in...still no dice.


Email Andy. He'll help you to get to the Clubhouse.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Geez, he wasn't kidding you post like crazy. J/k. Yea, I'll send Andy a message and see if I can't get into this elusive club.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know about this. Sounds like a great deal. Thanks, Andy.


----------



## GoToEleven (May 19, 2010)

*So what is the difference?*

Everyone always seeems pretty worked up about the AAAC 15% BB Discount Card, but isn't it really the same deal you can get with of a Border's membership? Certainly I would prefer to have my affiliation with AAAC shown over my tie to Borders, but is there some other additional benefit to it that I'm missing?

For that matter, are there any other special programs tied to this site that are based upon number of posts, etc.?


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

GoToEleven said:


> Everyone always seeems pretty worked up about the AAAC 15% BB Discount Card, but isn't it really the same deal you can get with of a Border's membership? Certainly I would prefer to have my affiliation with AAAC shown over my tie to Borders, but is there some other additional benefit to it that I'm missing?
> 
> For that matter, are there any other special programs tied to this site that are based upon number of posts, etc.?


I'm not sure I followed you here. Are you saying if you're a Border's member you also get a Brooks Brothers discount? That seems a little...incongruous.


----------



## GoToEleven (May 19, 2010)

*That's what I'm saying...*



hobscrk777 said:


> I'm not sure I followed you here. Are you saying if you're a Border's member you also get a Brooks Brothers discount? That seems a little...incongruous.


 


Borders Rewards Perks offers a number of different discounts. Here's what it says about Brooks Brothers: 

Receive 15% Off Online, In Store, Catalog

Become a Brooks Brothers exclusive Rewards Member today and save 15% off regularly priced merchandise Online & In Store.

Save On Men's, Women, Boys, Country Club Collection & more:

Create your own, Non-Iron, & Classic Cotton Dress Shirts 
Silk Blend Sweaters 
Resort Collection 
Ties 
Sport Shirts, Polos & Tees 
Sweaters & Vests 
Suits, Sport Coats & Blazers 
Accessories including watches, footwear & more


Since 1818, Brooks Brothers has set the standard for modern American style. Save 15%* savings on regular priced merchandise at Brooks Brothers U.S. and Canadian stores, by phone and online at www.BrooksBrothers.com.


* Please present your non-transferable Brooks Brothers Corporate Membership Card, temporary shopping pass or email confirmation at the time of purchase. Redeemable for merchandise only; Discount applies to regularly priced items only and cannot be combined with any other offer, discount or promotion. May not be redeemed for cash or applied as payment to your Brooks Brothers Platinum MasterCard(r) or The Brooks Card(r). If you return all or some of the merchandise, the dollar value of this promotion will not be refunded or credited to your account. Discount may not be applied toward taxes, shipping and handling, monogramming, engraving, alterations or personalization. Not valid on purchases of men's cordovan shoes or the Gift Card. No adjustment on previous or future purchases. Void in states where prohibited by law. No cash value except where prohibited, then the cash value is 1/100 cent. Other exclusions may apply. For a store location near you, please visit BrooksBrothers.com or call 1-800-274-1815.


So I filled out the enrollment page, and they sent me the corporate discount card.

That all having been said, I'm still working towards my AAAC version, as this one I will have "earned!"

-- GTE


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

My Brooks AAAC corporate discount card expires this month. I read a post with information regarding renewal, but can't find it again via search. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I will be grateful.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

In honor of my 100th post, I hereby gratuitously bump this thread.

Thanks, Andy, for this very nice perq.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah yes, I suppose I need to renew my card as well!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Got it, sorry.


----------



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just passed 100 posts too... is there a particular link for this somewhere?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Clubhouse, bottom of Forum page: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/forumdisplay.php?55-Club-House


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is awesome! Can't wait till I hit 100 as my company does not do the corporate card.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I applied online to renew my card in February and never received one. Are AAAC members no longer eligible, or should I assume I just got lost in the ether and try again?


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I would try again. I renewed mine about a month ago no sweat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JerseyJohn: Next time you pay a visit to a BB brick and mortar location, they will renew your Corporate Membership card right at the checkout desk.


----------



## italianstallion (Feb 16, 2014)

Is this deal still available? First post!


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

99 more posts and you're there!


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

So is this still an actual thing and if so, can it be combined with other discounts?


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

shagerty7 said:


> So is this still an actual thing and if so, can it be combined with other discounts?


Don't know about combining with other discounts, but it is indeed a thing. I got one just a couple of months ago.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

shagerty7 said:


> can it be combined with other discounts?


It applies to any *regular* pricing. I.e., if "three for" pricing is regular pricing, you get 15% off the "three for" pricing. But if it's special sale pricing, you don't. (Though I once had an SA give it to me anyway on a phone order.) It also applies to the merchandise in Brooks' 346 stores.

And Brooks has occasionally had sales where they've double the saving on the corporate card. I.e., 30% rather than 15%. Add that to "three for" pricing, and you're looking at about 45% off full retail per item.


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> It applies to any *regular* pricing. I.e., if "three for" pricing is regular pricing, you get 15% off the "three for" pricing. But if it's special sale pricing, you don't. (Though I once had an SA give it to me anyway on a phone order.) It also applies to the merchandise in Brooks' 346 stores.
> 
> And Brooks has occasionally had sales where they've double the saving on the corporate card. I.e., 30% rather than 15%. Add that to "three for" pricing, and you're looking at about 45% off full retail per item.


Thank you. So would you be able to combine your corporate membership discount with say your Brooks card discount, ~30% I think?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

shagerty7 said:


> Thank you. So would you be able to combine your corporate membership discount with say your Brooks card discount, ~30% I think?


Good question! I don't know. I take it from your question that you get a discount if you allow Brooks to sell you a bank card, and you use that. If so, my guess is, no, but ask Brooks.


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

Hopefully I'll hit 100 posts one day. I could use the corp card....


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

It's been a while since the last post. Can someone confirm this is still going on? How long does it take to get the card once you reach 100 posts?


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

clmickle said:


> It's been a while since the last post. Can someone confirm this is still going on? How long does it take to get the card once you reach 100 posts?


Yes, it is still going on; I received mine last month or so. You get an online confirmation via email that you can use instantly and a physical card is air mailed.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, cellochris. Do you know if that can be used in combination with a Brooks card to get 30% off? Looking to potentially get some Brooks/Alden LHS.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

clmickle said:


> Thanks, cellochris. Do you know if that can be used in combination with a Brooks card to get 30% off? Looking to potentially get some Brooks/Alden LHS.


Np.

I'm not sure, though I would imagine they would only let you do one or the other. Doesn't hurt to try though!


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

maybe the question I should be asking is this. What's the best way to get a really good deal on the Brooks Alden LHS? Which sale?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Either one of the 40% off coupons, double corporate discount (30%) or wait for the F&F sale (25%).


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Do you know when in 2016 I could expect to see those sales?


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

JW on the BB card.

If I get a BB card through AAAC do the discounts apply to all items or are certain ones excluded?

Ex. Can I use it on Peal & Co shoes, Golden Fleece etc?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ the corporate discount counts toward regularly priced merchandise.

I bought a pair of shell cordovan Peal&Co shoes last fall during the double discount and Golden Fleece is certainly fair game as well.

It does not count toward volume discounts (relatively new policy) or toward made to measure or special order I believe.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

That's the double discount?


----------



## gcasoy (Feb 4, 2016)

+1 agreed.. quality > quantity



davidhm said:


> Until very recently, I had about a dozen posts. Maybe half of them were questions, and the other half were well-written answers on the few topics that I thought I had anything of substance to add.
> 
> Since I learned about the BB card, I've been a lot freer in my posting. But I think the average quality of my posts has declined. Particularly the evening when I got involved in a heated exchange about what constituted unreasonable abuse of a store's generous return policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## boltonguy (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm looks like i need to post more often instead of just lurking


----------



## CycloneState (Jan 25, 2016)

I didn't see an answer to stacking this with a Brooks credit card discount. Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Agreed, interested in the answer to the Brooks credit card discount answer.

Also, any BB employees or anyone who knows when to expect these sales coming up?


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

clmickle said:


> Agreed, interested in the answer to the Brooks credit card discount answer.
> 
> Also, any BB employees or anyone who knows when to expect these sales coming up?


clmickle, I would suggest giving BB customer service a call and asking if the discounts can stack.

I believe there are folks here who might know when the sales occur.

Good luck!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The next double corporate discount day is this Thursday, March 10. 30% off regular priced merchandise.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

cellochris said:


> clmickle, I would suggest giving BB customer service a call and asking if the discounts can stack.


If you ask, they'll probably answer it by continuing the theme of restricted discount stacking and specific product exsclusions. Leave the decision to your local rep!


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

FLCracka said:


> The next double corporate discount day is this Thursday, March 10. 30% off regular priced merchandise.


Darn. Won't have my card by then. Guess I'll have to piggy back off my buddy's card.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Regent1879 said:


> Darn. Won't have my card by then. Guess I'll have to piggy back off my buddy's card.


I was just thinking the same thing - I've been a member for years but not quite as experienced as others and tend to read more than post. Been trying to comment more recently to get to 100. I hear once you get to 100 posts, you can get an instant temporary card.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> The next double corporate discount day is this Thursday, March 10. 30% off regular priced merchandise.


Is this a one-day event? Or will this last something like a week?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

clmickle said:


> Is this a one-day event? Or will this last something like a week?


1 day only


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Very good to know, thanks!


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, very good to know. Are you a BB employee? I spoke with one of their employees recently and he didn't even know about this.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

clmickle said:


> I spoke with one of their employees recently and he didn't even know about this.


He's either lazy or wanted a full price sale. Corporate members have already received two save the date emails.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> He's either lazy or wanted a full price sale. Corporate members have already received two save the date emails.


Think that will apply to the Alden cordovan LHS loafers? Trying to get to 100 posts to get a pair. I've been a member for years but always been hesitant to post.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

clmickle said:


> Yes, very good to know. Are you a BB employee? I spoke with one of their employees recently and he didn't even know about this.





Dieu et les Dames said:


> He's either lazy or wanted a full price sale. Corporate members have already received two save the date emails.


Like anything else, it pays to have a relationships. I had an SA at the Rookery store who would email me a list of upcoming events, including the corporate sales. These emails are no typically sent out from the corporate level.

She left, so I no longer get updates so I'll either have to pay attention here or get to know someone new in store.

Regarding the corporate event, it applies to everything except made to measure, gift cards as well as, and this is recent, discounts applied for volume.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Looking forward to this Thursday.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

clmickle said:


> Think that will apply to the Alden cordovan LHS loafers? Trying to get to 100 posts to get a pair. I've been a member for years but always been hesitant to post.


You can quickly rack up posts by regularly participating in the "what are you wearing_"_ type threads. And it's a great way to get to know the other members better.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Great, thanks.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> He's either lazy or wanted a full price sale. Corporate members have already received two save the date emails.


This.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

I've reached 100 posts and don't see this "club house" link others are referring to. I also tried clicking on that link (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...ad.php?t=72245) and to no avail. Any thoughts?

Edit: I guess there is just a lag. It worked now.


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

clmickle said:


> I've reached 100 posts and don't see this "club house" link others are referring to. I also tried clicking on that link (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...ad.php?t=72245) and to no avail. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: I guess there is just a lag. It worked now.


I tried to renew my membership and they asked for the email address with the company to verify. I think I got the corporate account off here. Anyone experience that?


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

MODEVIL said:


> I tried to renew my membership and they asked for the email address with the company to verify. I think I got the corporate account off here. Anyone experience that?


I just realized it was because I got it here but it was the old Borders deal. Not through reaching 100 posts (obviously).


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

MODEVIL said:


> I just realized it was because I got it here but it was the old Borders deal. Not through reaching 100 posts (obviously).


Haha! That's what mine is through. You can still re-new it.


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Haha! That's what mine is through. You can still re-new it.


Hmm. I got an email yesterday when I tried to renew that said to provide my work email address to confirm.


----------



## gswim18 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all - long time lurker, first time post. Planning on using the discount today on a few oxford cloth shirts. I have read in several spots about getting three shirts for around $55 each. However, when I search for oxfords on the BB site all I get is the $140 shirt. Is the regular dress shirt made of Oxford cloth just not called an "oxford" by BB? Can anyone direct me to the shirt I am looking for? Does it exist?

Replacing a torn blue and white stripe from Bass and blue and white 50/50s from Van Husen. I clearly need help. 

Thanks!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

MODEVIL said:


> Hmm. I got an email yesterday when I tried to renew that said to provide my work email address to confirm.


Perhaps it's something recent. I renewed last year without any trouble.


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Perhaps it's something recent. I renewed last year without any trouble.


Yeah I renewed in 2013 I think and no trouble also


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)

gswim18 said:


> Hi all - long time lurker, first time post. Planning on using the discount today on a few oxford cloth shirts. I have read in several spots about getting three shirts for around $55 each. However, when I search for oxfords on the BB site all I get is the $140 shirt. Is the regular dress shirt made of Oxford cloth just not called an "oxford" by BB? Can anyone direct me to the shirt I am looking for? Does it exist?
> 
> Replacing a torn blue and white stripe from Bass and blue and white 50/50s from Van Husen. I clearly need help.
> 
> Thanks!


These shirts used to be listed as "Classic All-Cotton Oxford Stripe Dress Shirt," but the closeouts are labeled simply "Striped Dress Shirt." You can search for "133Q" on the BB website to go right to the listing.​


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)

wfhoehn said:


> These shirts used to be listed as "Classic All-Cotton Oxford Stripe Dress Shirt," but the closeouts are labeled simply "Striped Dress Shirt." You can search for "133Q" on the BB website to go right to the listing.


Strangely enough, if you use their menu system on the left to select only "Oxford Shirts," they don't show up there either.


----------



## gswim18 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I found the striped shirt went with a traditional blue and light blue as well.


----------



## shinebox (Nov 2, 2014)

gswim18 said:


> Thanks for the help. I found the striped shirt went with a traditional blue and light blue as well.


Bravo


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh. This I like!


----------



## gswim18 (Feb 16, 2016)

Shirts got here today. The stripes is the made the USA version that was discounted as noted above, the two blue shirts are made in Malaysia. The color on all of three are very nice. The USA shirt is a different fabric, heavier, what my novice expectations would consider oxford cloth. The two blue shirts are very nice but a little closer to what I would consider a normal dress shirt material. Overall happy with my first BB purchases and using the corporate discount.


----------



## dhuge677 (May 16, 2012)

Does this discount still work?


----------



## jpgr (Sep 2, 2016)

dhuge677 said:


> Does this discount still work?


I'm told it works once you reach 100 posts.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-I-find-the-Ask-Andy-Brooks-Brothers-discount


----------



## JokerJacket (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm curious as well if this discount still exists. Anyone know?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed it does and ironically, over the past two days BB has been having a corporate membership card sale offering 25% off regularly priced items! One still must accumulate 100 posts to become eligible for an AAAC Corporate membership. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed it does and ironically, over the past two days BB has been having a corporate membership card sale offering 25% off regularly priced items! One still must accumulate 100 posts to become eligible for an AAAC Corporate membership. :thumbs-up:


im going to need to get me one of these! the link both on the thread and Brooks website is not working so I will just call them and get it set up. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed it does and ironically, over the past two days BB has been having a corporate membership card sale offering 25% off regularly priced items! One still must accumulate 100 posts to become eligible for an AAAC Corporate membership. :thumbs-up:


I qualified for mine at about the same time as BB did away with stacking the corporate discount onto the "Buy X number of items for x savings". Therefore I have never used mine as 25% off of full retail isn't as good as the big sales they do from time to time. They just finished a 40% off of suits and sport coats and a 4 for $199 shirt sale. Neither of these would have stacked with my AAAC corporate card.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Bumping this thread to see if AAAC still has a corporate discount for Brooks Brothers and whether anybody can point me to the link that used to have the membership/pin info.

After a decade or so I think it's finally time for a couple new polo shirts this spring and I always like the way BB fits.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> Bumping this thread to see if AAAC still has a corporate discount for Brooks Brothers and whether anybody can point me to the link that used to have the membership/pin info.
> 
> After a decade or so I think it's finally time for a couple new polo shirts this spring and I always like the way BB fits.


Anybody? Anybody? The "Club House" forum that used to have the information is no longer accessible.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

UPDATE:

Check this post:


----------

